
Microsoft's underwater data centre - john58
https://www.bbc.com/news/av/technology-44382659/microsoft-s-underwater-data-centre
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17244525](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17244525)

